# Some prayers for Penny please



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending lots of prayers and good wishes your way. It's so hard when these guys are seniors, they worry us so very much. Be sure to let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you, I will. What is worrisome is that cancer can get so advanced without symptoms that now that there is a 'symptom' of something, it's where my mind goes first.

That said, she can still be goofy with the jumping and twirling, leaping and lunging...hopefully it's just that. :crossfing It would be the second bout with lameness in the last couple months. Somebody needs to tell her she's an old dog!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers that penny is better tomorrow!! Hope it was just an off day.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending prayers for Penny.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

More prayers and healing vibes are coming your way for Penny. Stay positive.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers for your Penny girl !


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> Penny was a little off in the backend yesterday. Mostly after resting and seemed to 'walk it off'. Today she is more lame; and now doesn't want to bear weight. It doesn't walk off. I've palpated her and not found any sore spot. She's not indicating pain or discomfort, not trying to nurse herself; she can sit; she can use her hind legs to scratch; she can jump onto the couch and can get back down. It's walking that seems to be the problem.
> 
> I gave her 1 Novox about an hour ago. I don't think it's kicked in yet because if anything she's worse.
> 
> ...



Sending good and positive thoughts your way....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers for Penny....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny*

Praying for Penny-hope she gets better.
Let us know what the vet says tomorrow-I know how worried you must be.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers and good thoughts your way. Hopefully Penny will feel better very soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers to Penny and you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to Penny!!


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

I cant imagine the worry and concern - prayers coming your way for sweet Penny - keep us posted on her tomorrow!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Golden thoughts and prayers for Penny !!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I so hope Penny gets good news today! Spine issues/sore back?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thinking of you and Penny.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penney*

Praying for Penney!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

All my best Elizabeth...  

Keep her quiet for the next week or so. One thing I noticed with our Sammy was he would sometimes pull a muscle and he was such a big baby that he would be hobbling around pretty badly for a week. He limited his own exercise and healed up fine. <- We did have pain meds for him, but only gave them to him when it was possible to keep him from doing too much on his legs.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thinking of Penny and you this morning.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny isn't worse this morning. This thing is really bizarre. She was jumping, twirling, play bowing (her usual morning greeting) walked with a slight limp. Then she could barely move for a while, then bounded outside at a gallop, barking madly (her usual routine to announce her presence on patrol in the back yard) with no visible limp.

The vet opens at 8, I'll be calling for a first available appt.

Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny's appointment is for 3:00 today.


----------

